# TiVo Wireless G on a 9.3.2 running 7.2.2



## cyntax01 (Nov 18, 2006)

TCD240 running 9.3.2 with 7.2.2-oth-K1 kernel...
many posts out there on backported drivers and monte'd kernels... looking for wireless usb. Attached TiVo wireless G adapter, but no go.. any hope?
I know the S2s are pretty much dead at this point, but I still have one subbed in my home office for fun...
Don't have v7.2.2 drivers to load. anyone, help?


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

Glad that kernel worked for you. There's usually more technical info at DDB, so I'd always search there for this stuff.

Explanation of problems with backport and wireless in this thread:
http://www.deal data base.com/forum/showthread.php?p=301194 (start around post 715)

USB drivers from 7.3.1:
http://www. deal data base.com/forum/showpost.php?p=283752&postcount=122



cyntax01 said:


> TCD240 running 9.3.2 with 7.2.2-oth-K1 kernel...
> many posts out there on backported drivers and monte'd kernels... looking for wireless usb. Attached TiVo wireless G adapter, but no go.. any hope?
> I know the S2s are pretty much dead at this point, but I still have one subbed in my home office for fun...
> Don't have v7.2.2 drivers to load. anyone, help?


----------



## cyntax01 (Nov 18, 2006)

Success!
Thanks for your help! DDB can be tough to find what you're looking for in those threads after you filter through all the cross-talk.

Wound up using the drivers in the post, but also, for anyone stumbling across this thread with the same problem:

The 7.2.2-oth-K1 kernel with appropriate drivers does not support WPA encryption. I had to dumb my router back to WEP to get the TiVo to connect to it.
Supposedly the 8.1 kernel and drivers will support WPA. Haven't tried it.


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

Always glad to help a fellow Rhode Islander!



cyntax01 said:


> Success!
> Thanks for your help! DDB can be tough to find what you're looking for in those threads after you filter through all the cross-talk.
> 
> Wound up using the drivers in the post, but also, for anyone stumbling across this thread with the same problem:
> ...


----------

